# FreeBSD 10.2 and Samba without domain



## warlocke (Feb 21, 2016)

I am trying to install samba onto a FreeBSD box for a file server. but I am having a few issues. 1. I do not have nor want a domain controller, 2. when I installed samba43 I get no conf file. I have done hours of searching and the closest info that I have been able to find is several years old. 


Does anyone have an idea of what to do? 

Also I am planning on using this for a DLNA server for xbox/roku so I would like to be able to transfer files from my windows machine via the explorer. Thanks for any tips all.


----------



## fulano (Feb 21, 2016)

You may be searching wrong. Samba can act as a simple workgroup server just fine.  Create a /usr/local/etc/smb4.conf and put the following on it:


```
[global]
    workgroup = xboxgroup
    server string = Samba %v
    netbios name = XBOX-ROKU
    map to guest = Bad User
    guest ok = yes
    security = user

[files]
    path = /usr/xbox
    read only = no     
    guest only = yes
```

Of course, make the adaptations for your needs.


----------



## warlocke (Feb 21, 2016)

Ok, I'm having a problem actually installing the port. Thought I had it but I just did the package instead. When I do
`cd /usr/ports/net/samba43/ && make install clean`

I get this error.


```
===>  samba43-4.3.3 depends on package: libarchive>=3.1.2 - found
===>  samba43-4.3.3 depends on package: p5-Parse-Pidl>=4.3.1 - not found
===>  p5-Parse-Pidl-4.3.3 depends on package: p5-Parse-Yapp>=0 - not found
===>  Installing for p5-Parse-Yapp-1.05_1
===>  p5-Parse-Yapp-1.05_1 depends on package: perl5>=5.20<5.21 - found
===>  Checking if p5-Parse-Yapp already installed
===>  Registering installation for p5-Parse-Yapp-1.05_1 as automatic
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-Parse-Yapp/work/stage/usr/local/share/man/man1/yapp.1.gz: No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Parse-Yapp
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Parse-Pidl
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/net/samba43
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net/samba43
```

Any ideas?


----------



## talsamon (Feb 21, 2016)

Try to nstall devel/p5-Parse-Pidl first. Don't forget first to run `make clean` in the  devel/p5-Parse-Pidl port.

*Edit*: I try it also, direct from the net/samba43 port. devel/p5-Parse-Pidl installs without problems.


----------



## fulano (Feb 21, 2016)

talsamon said:


> *Edit*: I try it also, direct from the net/samba43 port. devel/p5-Parse-Pidl installs without problems.



Indeed, devel/p5-Parse-Pidl is automatically installed upon samba43. Clearly the OP is doing something wrong.


----------



## warlocke (Feb 21, 2016)

Just tried, this is the error i get



```
cd /usr/ports/devel/p5-Parse-Pidl  && make install clean
===>  p5-Parse-Pidl-4.3.3 depends on package: p5-Parse-Yapp>=0 - not found
===>  Installing for p5-Parse-Yapp-1.05_1
===>  p5-Parse-Yapp-1.05_1 depends on package: perl5>=5.20<5.21 - found
===>  Checking if p5-Parse-Yapp already installed
===>  Registering installation for p5-Parse-Yapp-1.05_1 as automatic
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-Parse-Yapp/work/stage/usr/local/share/man/man1/yapp.1.gz: No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Parse-Yapp
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Parse-Pidl
```

Clearly im not doing anything wrong but something is failing when it trys to install.


Edit - 

Got it to work. I went into the dir and ran make clean, then tried to reinstall. not sure what it did but its installing now.


----------



## talsamon (Feb 21, 2016)

Has an other path on my system:

```
Installing_ work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man1/yapp.1

ls -al work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man1/yapp.1.gz
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  3162 22 Feb 00:07 work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man1/yapp.1.gz
```


----------



## warlocke (Feb 21, 2016)

Ok next question, I have the directories I want as /srv/ (main dir) then i have /movies, /pictures and /music.

when I go on windows I can now view the /srv dir but when I click on the server, it shows "files" then my srv directory. is there a way to show it directly as oppoed to going through the "files" option?


----------

